# Pegboard for heavy tools



## FredFray

I already have a pegboard in my garage for my smaller tools but now I am going to get one to hang my bigger tools on. But I am not sure what I need to get as hangers for tools such as a skill saw, small electric sander, sawzall, air tools, and other heavy tools.

Thanks!


----------



## athos76

Lowes and HomeDepot sell plastic pegboard in white and black.  If you want to stick with the standard pegboard, just double up the hangars for the heavier tools.  IE: Instead of one peghole per tool, use two hangars (or in the case of the sawzall) two on each end of the tool, and a small one for the cord


----------



## Bushytails

Most air tools hang on pegboard pretty easily, like:






Multitool holders can be used to hang many tools by the fitting, while normal pegboard hooks hold the others...

As for skilsaws, etc, you might want to look more at commercial shelving, as most pegboard can not take that kind of weight without bending or breaking.  Or just use storage hooks screwed into studs, which I use for many of my larger tools.

--Bushytails


----------



## thomask

Bushytails said:


> Most air tools hang on pegboard pretty easily, like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multitool holders can be used to hang many tools by the fitting, while normal pegboard hooks hold the others...
> 
> As for skilsaws, etc, you might want to look more at commercial shelving, as most pegboard can not take that kind of weight without bending or breaking.  Or just use storage hooks screwed into studs, which I use for many of my larger tools.
> 
> --Bushytails



Great storage and nice air tool collection you have there.


----------



## imported_frozenstar

Bushytails said:


> Most air tools hang on pegboard pretty easily, like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multitool holders can be used to hang many tools by the fitting, while normal pegboard hooks hold the others...
> 
> As for skilsaws, etc, you might want to look more at commercial shelving, as most pegboard can not take that kind of weight without bending or breaking.  Or just use storage hooks screwed into studs, which I use for many of my larger tools.
> 
> --Bushytails



That looks awesome!  Very nice collection!


----------



## thomask

Hey post up a picture of YOUR pegboard to share...


----------



## mustanggarage

I use a combination of techniques.  For most of my tools I use pegboard holders.  















and for the heavy stuff I buy hooks that screw into the studs. Its obviously very easy to find the studs through the pegboard, and very easy to unscrew and move them if you want.  if you put the screws through the peg holes you can't even tell when you move them so you don't have to worry about it if you decide to move them later.   both are sold at walmart or any hardware store.  but if you secure the pegboard well, you will be amazed how much weight it will hold.



disclaimer:
gratuitous mustang picture just cause I like this pic.:thumbsup:


----------



## ME87

I'll have to get some pictures, but I cut some 1/8" mild steel pegboard out at work on our laser cutter. Pretty much don't have to worry about the pegboard failing at this point, but rather the hooks themselves. A full 4 X 8 sheet would be rather expensive, but small sections for tools sections work well.


----------

